# Fished with James Plagg 2-13-15



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

We took a trip with Plagg for big trout and not numbers. We started out with Bass Assasasins on small jig heads and later went to pink Corky Fatboys. Caught fish on all. We put 8 trout in box and one flounder. Plagg caught 5 of the eight trout kept with one in the 5lb range. We waded almost all day and made one drift when the wind turned out of the south/southwest. Caught one keeper and several dinks on the drift. Plagg also got a red in the 25" range that was released.

He had much better trip on the 12th. Should have been there yesterday. LOL

Joe


----------

